# Quick Intro to Migrate to Canada



## maverick121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am tryng to find out details to migrate to Canada.
I hav around 4 yrs exp in IT.
Found that i can qualify as an IT manager as currently am wrkin in such a position.
However can sm 1 pls tell me wat wud be the first step to migrate and wat docs i wud require..
And also for Independent migration how imp are proof of funds..
And is it possible to show my parents account balance for proof of funds as i am the only son and the nominee..
Do we also need to provide some proof about my salary account or just ref letters from office will do..

Any info abt provided can help..

Pls do reply..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

maverick121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am tryng to find out details to migrate to Canada.
> I hav around 4 yrs exp in IT.
> ...



Details on Welcome Page | Page d'accueil.

Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Please type "Canada Immigration" in Google and it will show you the website to choose - www.cic.gc.ca would be the one of the top 3 results that pops up...that link is the official link..



have a good one.


----------



## maverick121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks 4 ur quick replies Scharlack and newbie_can_america,incidentally u both gave me the same links..


Will go thru and try 2 wrk it out..


----------

